# 22



## shrooner (Apr 13, 2013)

I found 21 Blacks and 1 Gray or white today On the Pike-Ross County Boarder 7 miles SW of Waverly they should be Popping up by tomorrow.


----------



## shroomfever (Apr 7, 2013)

Sounds like your really close to my area out by Higby road....if so thats good to hear!


----------



## shrooner (Apr 13, 2013)

sort of I'm on the other side of RT 23 out past the Waverly Golf Course, But I was out on Higby Thru going to check for Mushrooms at Tar Hollow didn't find a one but they should be Up there by Wedsday, I hope to run into you some day. Jim


----------



## shroomfever (Apr 7, 2013)

Good to hear youve found some....shouldnt be long at all then...I'll be hitting up tar hollow for sure this year, dont know my way around too good there, but it seems everyone is doing good there the past few years....maybe we'll see eachother out and about! Josh


----------

